# Firefox 3.6.3 won't print or attach email - mac os 10.5.8



## Patdog (Apr 20, 2010)

Firefox browser recently stopped printing and won't attach to emails.
Tried reinstalling but didn't help.
Thanks,
Patdog


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you make sure that a printer was installed, or you were printing to an attached printer? What are you using for email?


----------



## Patdog (Apr 20, 2010)

Printer is installed and operating fine. Using Hotmail for email. 
Everything works fine with Safari browser (print, attach, etc.) Just not with Firefox.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the firewall on?


----------



## davidanders (Apr 26, 2010)

You might consider downloading installing and running AppleJack.
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/vt3/19596
About AppleJack
http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,150670/printable.html

This is not likely to fix the problem, but it will eliminate possible problems.

If the problem still exists, I would create a new user called TEST in the System Preferences > Accounts. Logout and login as TEST and... test.
If the problem is gone, it is some corruption or incompatible plugin or extension that is unique to the other user. Not a System problem.
If the problem still exists, I would consider downloading the OSX 10.5.8 COMBO Updater and reapplying that.
Backups are your friend.


----------

